# Server Error



## Hooked (5/2/18)

Hi [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], over the last 2 or 3 days I've had difficulties in posting. Time and again I get the message server error, and I try a few times and keep getting the same msg. Thought I'd let you know ... maybe there's something wrong that you haven't realised.
EDIT forgot to screenshot and attach the msg - sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (5/2/18)

Hi! @Hooked 

There was a post made about forum errors for us to report on - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/duplicate-posts-and-other-errors.t47001/#post-635204
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/duplicate-posts-and-other-errors.t47001/#post-635204

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

I've been getting this more and more often, it's been happening for the last few weeks, maybe even months with increasing frequency. The error usually goes away after a few seconds but sometimes takes much longer. When this happens I can still open other sites and pages so it can't be my connection.

Chrome on PC, Afrihost ADSL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 148774
> 
> 
> I've been getting this more and more often, it's been happening for the last few weeks, maybe even months with increasing frequency. The error usually goes away after a few seconds but sometimes takes much longer. When this happens I can still open other sites and pages so it can't be my connection.
> ...


I also get it too, both on pc and on mobile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/10/18)

Sounds like an hosting issue to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/10/18)

Did you try switching it on and off again?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Willyza (17/10/18)

Use another browser and it worked , had the same problem 
My problem was the AD Blocker when I found it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/10/18)

You know you're a vaper when a site won't load so you click the mouse button five times.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

RichJB said:


> You know you're a vaper when a site won't load so you click the mouse button five times.


True story

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 148774
> 
> 
> I've been getting this more and more often, it's been happening for the last few weeks, maybe even months with increasing frequency. The error usually goes away after a few seconds but sometimes takes much longer. When this happens I can still open other sites and pages so it can't be my connection.
> ...



Me too on computer, also Afrihost but modem, not ADSL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Now all of a sudden, I'm having issues accessing this forum with my phone. It tells me that I must check all my connections and so on. BUT Facebook works on it and I've been on several other sites too, they all work. 

How about the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] get to the bottom of this and find out what is really going on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now all of a sudden, I'm having issues accessing this forum with my phone. It tells me that I must check all my connections and so on. BUT Facebook works on it and I've been on several other sites too, they all work.
> 
> How about the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] get to the bottom of this and find out what is really going on?


Are you using Tapatalk or the website?

EDIT: Both work on my side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> Are you using Tapatalk or the website?


Web browser. Crapatalk doesn't give the same options as the Web browser does.

And both Chrome on my cellphone and pc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Web browser. Crapatalk doesn't give the same options as the Web browser does.
> 
> And both Chrome on my cellphone and pc.


That is a weird issue. It did occur a while back as well but the technical team here sorted it out. 

Tagging @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> That is a weird issue. It did occur a while back as well but the technical team here sorted it out.
> 
> Tagging @Rob Fisher



Am getting the technical team to take a look. @Gizmo @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now all of a sudden, I'm having issues accessing this forum with my phone. It tells me that I must check all my connections and so on. BUT Facebook works on it and I've been on several other sites too, they all work.
> 
> How about the g0g get to the bottom of this and find out what is really going on?



Try clearing the cache and cookies on your phone @RainstormZA, use the link below for guidance.

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Alex said:


> Try clearing the cache and cookies on your phone @RainstormZA, use the link below for guidance.
> 
> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/32050?co=GENIE.Platform=iOS&hl=en


Funny you say that. After fighting with phone for 30 minutes, then it started working... Very weird. 

But how is FB working and the forums not? Must be a glitch in the matrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------

